# NuVision final TV clearance



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

For those interested I just received a call from a friend who took over the liquidation of NuVision's TV inventory. Here's the link.

Prices are low and these TVs were highly rated. The panels are all from Samsung, with electronics developed by NuVision.

I am not affiliated or endorsing these TVs, my only mission is to pass along any and all HTS exclusive opportunities and offers available.

-Robert


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Always hate to see top-end go under.


----------



## vic_0002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I had a feeling NuVision wouldn't last long since thier product was LED/LCD... The market is already well saturated with those, even if it was directed at the home installation sector. They didn't have any model at the Shootout and clearly the Sharp Elite would be the choice those with deep pockets seeking a true high-end LED/LCD display. 

Had NuVision gone with Plasma instead, I don't know if they would've lasted longer either... but at least it would have been more of an alternative product given fewer manufacturers do plasma.


----------



## TommyC (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Robert, I'm interested in purchasing a unit from your friend. I just want to make sure he is legitimate (no offence as I have no idea about his company). Thanks.


----------

